# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  ACF Sniffing?

## AdamD

I have recently purchased another African Clawed frog to go with my current Albino African Clawed Frog.

I have noticed that this one, who is wild coloured, certainly seems to be wiggling his nose a lot, as if he is sniffing?
I am hoping this is normal, but my older frog doesn't seem to do it anywhere near as much? Is it just because he is new and getting used to surroundings?

Thanks in advance for any advice!

----------


## Michael

All 3 of my frogs do that nose twitch thing. I have no idea what they're doing but I assumed they all did it.

----------


## AdamD

ah, okay, that is good to know, thanks  :Smile: 
They do look super cool doing it anyway, just wanted to make sure it was normal behaviour!

----------


## Terry

Among African clawed frogs, there are 3 main senses - wave detection, hearing and smelling. Visual clues are not important since the eyes are so small and point upward. The upward pointing eyes allow the frogs to see what is above them, since many of the animals that prey on them are birds. Smelling seems to be an important sense as they are able to detect food which cause them increased activity and a greater feeding response (that is, they are hungry and detect food, note the "arm waving"). It is important to know that in the wild these frogs will leave the water and travel several miles across land to search for new ponds. Smelling plays an important part in locating new ponds to colonize.

----------

